# Need a 4 Hole ATV Trailer...Suggestions?



## Bruz (Jan 21, 2012)

I came to the conclusion after my trip to the farm this weekend that I need a light 4 Hole Insulated Trailer that I can pull with my wife's Honda Odyssey and can carry my Polaris Ranger as well.

I have 2 Boykins and a Rotty rescue that will fill the trailer.

I am brand new to the Retriever work but what would work best for hunting trips as well as HRC events? Best manufacturer? Cost? Where is the best place to find a used one?

Thanks for any help. 

Robert


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

How much will Odessy pull?


----------



## Bruz (Jan 21, 2012)

About 4,000lbs.....I also have a Yukon XL withe the 8.1 Liter but for obvious reasons I would like to stay with the Odyssey for long trips. 

Robert


----------



## JoeOverby (Jan 2, 2010)

Ive got an 8 hole Ainley that will hold my polaris Sportsman 500 HO. It is ALL my Tundra can do to STOP it. Pulling it is no problem. I realize that you only want 4 holes but my guess would be with the added weight of the Ranger, you are going to have the same problem as me. Not to mention, every single design i have seen from just about all of the top manufacturers for trailers that will haul UTVs are BIG. Not saying you couldnt have one custom built but....For what its worth.....


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Call Ainley Kennels and see what they can do for you. They will tell you if what you want can be done and can be pulled. If you decide it will work for you and stay with Ainley you will not be dissappointed.

Dave


----------

